# 441 vs 75?



## biggsteve (Jul 12, 2012)

i plan to drive to daytona beach in august, from way up north.  [cleveland, ga.]  friends say to take 441 south, to srd 10, in fla.  my question--how's the road from dublin, south?  2 or 4 lane?  much congestion?  traffic?  thanx, in advance, for the help../steve


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently came back to Covington from Amelia Island.  I went down to Jacksonville to pick up I-10 west to I-75N.  

To me, I preferred it.  I've never gone 441 south of Dublin, but I prefer to role 80 mph on interestate over 60 mph on highway.  Also, in the evenings, I think there's less liklihood of hitting deer on the road.

If it was me, I'd take interstate.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jul 12, 2012)

441 to 341 in mcrae ,(4 lane all the way)to 95 would be my choice


----------



## Amend2nd (Jul 12, 2012)

441 from Dublin south is not congested and probably as good a bet as 75. Good roads little traffic factor and kinda laid back country side whether the road be two or four lane. One accident on 75 can cost mucho delay and the potential in S. GA around Macon and Cordele has potential for that.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 12, 2012)

gunsaler111 said:


> 441 to 341 in mcrae ,(4 lane all the way)to 95 would be my choice



+1.  That would be a nice, wide, low traffic route at least until you reach I-95.  Ya'll are thinking like me.  On vacation I like to relax even if it takes 30 extra minutes to get there.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 12, 2012)

+ However many 

On the Hwy 441 to Hwy 341 to I 95 .... low traffic ...good road...

If I chose to go #441 below McRae... I'd get off at Pearson, GA run #520(82) east to US#1 Waycross... down to I 95 at Jax, Fl ...


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 12, 2012)

good tips..all..

i took 129 south once.  good road, but a 2 lane with a double yellow line most of the way.

and, there's always some guy doin' 50, slowing everybody else down...lol

that's why i asked about 441.  that 341 bears investigation.

thanx, guys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> + However many
> 
> On the Hwy 441 to Hwy 341 to I 95 .... low traffic ...good road...
> 
> If I chose to go #441 below McRae... I'd get off at Pearson, GA run #520(82) east to US#1 Waycross... down to I 95 at Jax, Fl ...



Now bear in mind I live east on I20 but I take this route basically to Waycross also.  Shortest and fastest.  2 and 4 lane just watch your speed at some of those non existent towns.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 12, 2012)

Time your departure to miss the METRO traffic and take the interstate leaving I 75 at Lake City for I 10 to Jax and I 95 and then Daytona.  

Got a Kid that lives in Suwanee,  Tried them all from Valdosta to Suwanee.  This is the quickest.

Made many trips to Daytona.  You can go to Ocala and cut through the Forrest but I 10, I 95 is quicker.


----------



## sljones (Jul 12, 2012)

We welcome any and all of you to Mcrae. Please stop in and spend some time. It's a great place to live.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 12, 2012)

You might want to take a look at going over to Toccoa and down Ga 17 to Hwy 1 then down through Waycross to I-95 in Jax.  Good road, not crowded and just eases you over to the coast as you go south.  This is the only route I will take when headed to the east coast of Florida.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Slingblade said:


> You might want to take a look at going over to Toccoa and down Ga 17 to Hwy 1 then down through Waycross to I-95 in Jax.  Good road, not crowded and just eases you over to the coast as you go south.  This is the only route I will take when headed to the east coast of Florida.



 This


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 13, 2012)

441 south of dublin is not 4 lane...is it four about two miles then turnes into 2 lane with a passing lane alternating from N to S for about ten miles. Then it turns into 2 lanes for the remainder 10-15 miles to McRae. South of McRae it 2 lanes pretty much till you hit douglas where the speed limit drops through town. Then it's mostly two lanes agian till Florida line. Its pretty descelant between towns from dublin all the way down. A good drive.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jul 13, 2012)

if you want to avoid the interstate, you can take 441 to lake city, then hwy. 100  east to us1 south right into daytona


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 13, 2012)

Hwy 441 to Dublin, then take I-16 to Savannah & I-95 to Daytona.
If you have some time to kill head over to A1A at Ponte Vedra Beach via Hwy 202 and go to Daytona. Then you can see the ocean on your way through Flagler Beach into Daytona. Hwy A1A is cool as you can see the ocean most of the way below Jacksonville but it is slow going. You could get on it at St Augustine  or Cresent Beach if you are pushing for time.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 14, 2012)

ratherbefishin said:


> if you want to avoid the interstate, you can take 441 to lake city, then hwy. 100  east to us1 south right into daytona



Hiway 100 from Lake City to Palatka is a slow jog. Sand Trucks, Log trucks not to mention the locals in no hurry.
The scenery isn't even nice.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jul 14, 2012)

jimbo4116 said:


> Hiway 100 from Lake City to Palatka is a slow jog. Sand Trucks, Log trucks not to mention the locals in no hurry.
> The scenery isn't even nice.



no slower than some of the routes others have suggested, but pardon me sir.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 14, 2012)

ratherbefishin said:


> no slower than some of the routes others have suggested, but pardon me sir.



Traveled that route 3 times a week for a month. I hate it.
No slight meant to you. You are right about some of the others as well.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 17, 2012)

We just got back Saturday from Daytona.
Took 75 down and 441 back.


As a passenger I would much rather take 75. 
441 route has to be the most boring 9 hour ride. You get to look at stuff for about an hour once you reach the okefenokee swamp area (if we would have stopped to visit it would have been one thing..) but then it just becomes trees, trees, trees, trees, ditch, trees.... 

Taking 75 down we could play the ABC game, people watch.. etc etc.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2012)

If I were you I would get on I-985 south at Gainesville Ga and go down it to I-85 south, to I-75 south, to I-10 east, then I-95 south to Ormond/Daytona.

75 mph all the way. Gas, food, restrooms and rest areas any time you need it. 

 It will take you at least 2-3 hours longer going US 441 through GA. but if you are wanting to see the country that is the better route than the interstates.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 18, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> We just got back Saturday from Daytona.
> Took 75 down and 441 back.
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot all those beautiful palmetto bushes under all those trees below Douglas.


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 8, 2013)

well, thanx to all.  we just got back. [whew]

went down 85, from cleveland, to 75...to perry.
took 341 to brunswick.  was a 2 hr trip from there
to daytona.

return trip was I95 to Brunswick.  then west on 341 to
441 to 129.  took about $100 in gas, down and back.

great trip.  no rain to speak of.  no cops or traffic.

thanx again, all.  i'm goin back for the turkey rod run!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2013)

jimbo4116 said:


> Hiway 100 from Lake City to Palatka is a slow jog. Sand Trucks, Log trucks not to mention the locals in no hurry.
> The scenery isn't even nice.





That particular section is the absolute longest stretch of road in the world. To me, anyway. It seems like it takes forever to travel it.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 8, 2013)

Steve, this thread was started just about a year ago, and you just got back.

That's not much of a short cut! 



biggsteve said:


> well, thanx to all.  we just got back. [whew]
> 
> went down 85, from cleveland, to 75...to perry.
> took 341 to brunswick.  was a 2 hr trip from there
> ...


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 9, 2013)

georgia_home said:


> Steve, this thread was started just about a year ago, and you just got back.
> 
> That's not much of a short cut!



sorry about that.

things kept being changed, so i kept waiting for a 'good time' to go.

so, when the fireworks, up here, were postponed, i figured this was 'the time'.

down on july 3rd...back on the 6th.  short trip?  not really.

my favorite saying...'fish and relatives smell after 3 days!'  lol


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 9, 2013)

wow i see there are a hundred ways to get to daytona!!!. i just use my GPS lol...  but as stated above evertime ive been to florida and took I-75, there has been a wreck between macon and cordele... its VERY time consuming and boring.


----------

